

What’s Wrong with the Web? - remotesynth
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/whats-wrong-with-the-web/

======
chmike
I can't display articles of big news media on my iPad 1 anymore. It crashes
Safary because of out of memory.

I suspect that things will get worse with HTTP/2 and its push functionality.
Ad blockers won't be able to prevent the server to push the ads through the
network. Adblockers will eventually prevent the display of the data, not save
bandwidth anymore.

